
Show HN: Perfect Tense – An automated grammar correction tool with an API - cardine
https://www.perfecttense.com/developers
======
Invictus0
17 a month seems really, really expensive for only 300 API calls. I think
users prefer real-time feedback for this type of thing anyway; this API tries
to be a one and done thing but users want assistance as they type.

~~~
cardine
$17/mo is for 300 API calls per day - so that would be closer to 9,000 calls.

If you are looking to do more API calls than that there would definitely be
cheaper pricing - especially if your use case involves sending requests as the
user types!

------
taktikz
Whoa. This is awesome.

------
kinderjaje
Seems interesting.

